# CNP Mass Gainer



## Georgio Samaro (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and I have a question I need some advice on to assist me in my weight gaining period.

Firstly, after going through many posts, I've noticed that for sound advice, it's good to give some information first.

Basically, I'm 22 years old at 6ft weighing 165lbs. Yes I'm 'skinny' and I'm aware hence the motivation to do something about it.

I'm currently taking around 3500 cals a day in form of 3 to 4 set meals and 2 mass gain shakes per day with 1 shake including 200g of oats.

The advice I'm after really is to get some opinions from people with experience in using mass gainers in conjunction with normal set meals.

I'm using CNP Professional Pro Mass right now, which honestly tastes like pure sh** and doesn't mix well at all (isn't really a huge issue, will all go down regardless)

Here's the 'per serving' info;

Container Size: 908g

Serving Size: 4 scoops (100g)

Servings Per Container: 9

*Pro-Mass Amount Per Serving:*

*
Total Calories: 394 *

*
Protein: 35g *

*
Total Carbohydrates: 53g *

*
-Sugars: 6.7g *

*
-Dietary Fibre: 4g *

*
Fat: 4.7g *

*
-Saturates: 1.7g *

*
-MCTs: 3g *

*
Sodium: 0.03g*

*
*

Has anyone used this gainer before? Or are there better ones out there that may mix better whilst also being more effective in what they do?

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies, and I hope I've not missed anything, cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cnp pro mass is probably the nicest tasting mass gainer around .


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

9 servings... your best making your own Whey + Oats.


----------



## Georgio Samaro (Feb 17, 2014)

ewen said:


> Cnp pro mass is probably the nicest tasting mass gainer around .


Yeah it doesn't taste as bad as others I've tried, it just doesn't mix well AT ALL. But like I said it's not a huge problem.



ashmo said:


> 9 servings... your best making your own Whey + Oats.


I only use 2 scoops per shake so it actually lasts quite nicely when I mix with whole milk and oats.

Do you think using Whey and Oats would work better for me? No doubt it'd be cheaper I'm sure.. and last longer.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> Cnp pro mass is probably the nicest tasting mass gainer around .


strawberry is very addictive! But i must admit its mixes terrible, loads of lumps left over. Still, sometimes buy a small tub as a treat supplement ha.

i currently use Dorian Yates Foremass in chocolate. Tasty and very easy to mix. Its Low-GI based and contains 6 cold processed sources of proteins so its a high quality product. Kinda expensive, but you pay for what you get, especially when you look at some of the sugar filled gainer products.

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/dorian-yate-formass-2-25kg#tabs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> strawberry is very addictive! But i must admit its mixes terrible, loads of lumps left over. Still, sometimes buy a small tub as a treat supplement ha.
> 
> i currently use Dorian Yates Foremass in chocolate. Tasty and very easy to mix. Its Low-GI based and contains 6 cold processed sources of proteins so its a high quality product. Kinda expensive, but you pay for what you get, especially when you look at some of the sugar filled gainer products.
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/dorian-yate-formass-2-25kg#tabs


Yates gainer looks alright .

I use a blender for the cnp and its like a nice creamy custard no lumps and tastes great but I wouldn't mix in a normal shaker .

I used to use optimum nutrition mass gainer I think its called and that was full of sugar .


----------



## Georgio Samaro (Feb 17, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> strawberry is very addictive! But i must admit its mixes terrible, loads of lumps left over. Still, sometimes buy a small tub as a treat supplement ha.
> 
> i currently use *Dorian Yates Foremass* in chocolate. Tasty and very easy to mix. Its Low-GI based and contains 6 cold processed sources of proteins so its a high quality product. Kinda expensive, but you pay for what you get, especially when you look at some of the sugar filled gainer products.
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/dorian-yate-formass-2-25kg#tabs


How do you think this would compare to CNP Pro Mass? I'd sooner take the clumps and bad mixing for a more effective weight gainer!

The Dorian Yates Foremass actually works out cheaper than what I'm spending on CNP right now.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Georgio Samaro said:


> Yeah it doesn't taste as bad as others I've tried, it just doesn't mix well AT ALL. But like I said it's not a huge problem.
> 
> I only use 2 scoops per shake so it actually lasts quite nicely when I mix with whole milk and oats.
> 
> Do you think using Whey and Oats would work better for me? No doubt it'd be cheaper I'm sure.. and last longer.


Thats all a weight gainer shake is mate.


----------



## Georgio Samaro (Feb 17, 2014)

ashmo said:


> Thats all a weight gainer shake is mate.


I never really had any success with Whey though. Could you possibly recommend an effective one to use?

And would you suggest blending the oats with the milk, or would it be possible to just drink them down with the shake as they come?


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

iv used cnp pro mass, pro peptide , whey for yrs back when it had dorin yates on the front, any ways there strawberry is they best tasting , if your wanting a good shake add 2 scoops of oats a large heaped tbsp of peanut butter 1 pint of milk with your pro mass have 1 before you go to bed and 1 soon as you wake up and ,

your best bet is learning about foods , myfittness pal is a very good app to use to watch how many cals your eating in a day , have a good diet and stick to it at a min watch your weight and just keep trying to add more good clean foods ,

if you look in my threads mate you will see i posted asking about my diet , i posted it copy that and see how you get on its a weight gaining diet and good 1 at that


----------



## Georgio Samaro (Feb 17, 2014)

micky12 said:


> iv used cnp pro mass, pro peptide , whey for yrs back when it had dorin yates on the front, any ways there strawberry is they best tasting , if your wanting a good shake add 2 scoops of oats a large heaped tbsp of peanut butter 1 pint of milk with your pro mass have 1 before you go to bed and 1 soon as you wake up and ,
> 
> your best bet is learning about foods , myfittness pal is a very good app to use to watch how many cals your eating in a day , have a good diet and stick to it at a min watch your weight and just keep trying to add more good clean foods ,
> 
> if you look in my threads mate you will see i posted asking about my diet , i posted it copy that and see how you get on its a weight gaining diet and good 1 at that


Thanks mate, I might go for the strawberry next time, the chocolate isn't the greatest!

With the mix you suggest, do you blend it? I work very early shifts and am looking for the most convenient and effective shakes to make just before I go to work in the 5-10 minute gap I get.

I've been recommended myfitnesspal, I'll download that now and start to be more strict on my diet. A few people I've spoken to have told me that dirty foods might not be a bad thing for me trying to put on as much weight as I can, as long as I'm eating a balanced diet with clean foods also, would you agree with this or should I make sure I'm eating all clean foods?

Thanks for the advice pal, I'll check out your post now, will print it off and see how it goes!


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Georgio Samaro said:


> Thanks mate, I might go for the strawberry next time, the chocolate isn't the greatest!
> 
> With the mix you suggest, do you blend it? I work very early shifts and am looking for the most convenient and effective shakes to make just before I go to work in the 5-10 minute gap I get.
> 
> ...


yup just put it all in a blender it tastes nice and alot of cals to  i make it before i go to bed so its nice and chilled in the am just give it a little shake , all depends what you class as dirty foods ? that diet i posted is 6k cals i am also a slim lad and find it hard to put any body fat on at all , and it helped me put weight on


----------



## Georgio Samaro (Feb 17, 2014)

micky12 said:


> yup just put it all in a blender it tastes nice and alot of cals to  i make it before i go to bed so its nice and chilled in the am just give it a little shake , all depends what you class as dirty foods ? that diet i posted is 6k cals i am also a slim lad and find it hard to put any body fat on at all , and it helped me put weight on


Looks like a trip out to buy a blender after work today then! I always have time in the evenings free, so I'll get myself into the routine of pre-blending before bed making enough for one pre-bed and one in the morning.

Dirty foods being big pizzas, mcdonalds burgers (no fries or coke), any kind of fast food really. I heard ice cream is very good too, maybe adding a scoop of this to the shake would be beneficial?

6k cals seems like a lot to me in comparison to what I'm taking at the minute, almost double! I've found that I do succeed in weight gain on 3500 cals per day, but not at the rate I'd wish for - perhaps I will aim for 4000-4500 for a week or so and see if it speeds things up, which I'm sure it will.

Thanks again for the advice Micky!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

The more expensive brands taste better imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Georgio Samaro said:


> Looks like a trip out to buy a blender after work today then! I always have time in the evenings free, so I'll get myself into the routine of pre-blending before bed making enough for one pre-bed and one in the morning.
> 
> Dirty foods being big pizzas, mcdonalds burgers (no fries or coke), any kind of fast food really. I heard ice cream is very good too, maybe adding a scoop of this to the shake would be beneficial?
> 
> ...


i bought a ten pound asda blender :lol:

i wouldnt let it sit though it`ll set lol


----------



## Georgio Samaro (Feb 17, 2014)

ewen said:


> i bought a ten pound asda blender :lol:
> 
> i wouldnt let it sit though it`ll set lol


That's my issue. I live in a shared house with 5 others, 2 being on the bottom floor, using a blender at 6am in the morning would probably see me kicked out!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Georgio Samaro said:


> That's my issue. I live in a shared house with 5 others, 2 being on the bottom floor, using a blender at 6am in the morning would probably see me kicked out!


when your hench who the fcuk is gonna say anything to you


----------



## Georgio Samaro (Feb 17, 2014)

ewen said:


> when your hench who the fcuk is gonna say anything to you


 :beer:

Got a long way to go til then though bud!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Georgio Samaro said:


> 6k cals seems like a lot to me in comparison to what I'm taking at the minute, almost double! I've found that I do succeed in weight gain on 3500 cals per day, but not at the rate I'd wish for - perhaps I will aim for 4000-4500 for a week or so and see if it speeds things up, which I'm sure it will.


That's far too many cals.

You will gain weight... but it'll be virually all fat.

Stick to around 3000-3200 at your weight. Unfortuantly building muscle is a slow process mate.


----------



## Georgio Samaro (Feb 17, 2014)

2004mark said:


> That's far too many cals.
> 
> You will gain weight... but it'll be virually all fat.
> 
> Stick to around 3000-3200 at your weight. Unfortuantly building muscle is a slow process mate.


Ok, I'll stick with what I'm eating now. I'm happy enough with the gain I'm getting, but if upping the cals is just gonna add pure fat then I'd rather stick it out for the long run and get some decent gains that actually count for something 

Again, thanks for the good advice!


----------

